
Virtual-Reality Goggles Come with a Hitch: Real Reality - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/enjoy-bumping-into-furniture-and-commuters-try-virtual-reality-goggles-1487862274?mod=e2tw
======
jennytodavchych
Do you believe, Virtual reality can replace real world?

